# Want to commission a wood carving



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

A good friend's daughter is getting married in *2017 *and they want to commission a carved wedding cake topper of a bride and groom. They asked for my help in finding someone. They would like it in a style similar to the picture below but I'm sure they are open to other styles. They are not interested in scroll sawn toppers. If interested, please respond here or send me a private message. If you don't have a projects section on LJ, please link me to your portfolio and if you can give me a ball park price range that will be helpful (price is not the primary factor, not looking for cheap).

Thanks.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

MariyaArts always has some impressive carvings posted on this forum. Boris Khechoyan has some projects on here too and a website at WoodCarver4U. I can verify he is excellent as he was my own carving teacher.

Another possibility is a guy who carves band organ figures for one of my clients. I can obtain his information but I don't know it at the moment. A final option is the son of Pietro Vinotti as I believe he's continuing his father's trade along with his mother (Ida Vinotti). I believe it's called I & L Vinotti Studios or something similar. I know some people who have his work and are happy with it.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

Mariya and Boris also came, immediately to my mind. There's also Josh Carte, and Jordan (JordanStrakerArt.com). Too many to mention. A little footwork on your part might be done by typing the words "Carvings," "Carved Figurines," and such into the LJs search box above, and contacting the carvers you'll find in the search results, in PMs. Or, just Google (Bing, or whatever) "Carved wood wedding cake toppers. I'm as certain as I can be that, somewhere, out there, is a whole subculture of people who specialize in such things. Like pen makers, Scroll saw artists, Humidor Makers, Funerary Container Makers, etc. (There are even people whose special area is carved egg shells.) Hey. There's an enticing idea. A wedding cake topper, carved from egg shells. Stunning. What a great idea. Rick, you're a genius. I knew that, if you just thought about it long and hard enough, you'd come up with something spectacular. I have just the thing for that. Wait here a minute…Here's a sort of equipment promo video that shows many of the possibilities. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu4NCUB_i-M#t=69.792166 I went looking for an Armenian, or, mebees, Slovenian man and his young daughter who do this without a 400,000RPM machine. Amazing stuff. But I can't find it to save my life. I forgot their names. (Eastern Europeans and their funny names.) You can't swing a dead possum by the tail, in YT, without hitting several of these remarkable artisans. Just food for thought. But, mebees I've wrinkled your brain, though egg shells may seem a little out-there. Who'd see it coming? Ice-sculptures? Pisshaw. Got nothing on this stuff. So, take a look. Wander around in the pussy-willows of that world and see if you don't get excited, even a little bit.
Geeze! Now I wish I knew someone who's getting married. I don't know what to do with myownbadself, I'm so worked up.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Wowza! I want some of what Mark is smoking ! 
.
.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I expected some LJ's to be interested but if not, my friends can crawl google and do cold calls.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

Okay, Rick. I found it. http://designdrizzle.com/60-fabulous-distinctive-eggshell-carving/
It's the third for the last photo down.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Those are nice, I can't imagine the patience it takes to carve an egg shell.


----------

